# New Bridge St Air Raid Shelters, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Mar 20, 2010)

This was described as a 'civil defence bunker', but evidently was built in WW2 as an air raid shelter. It consists of three entrances, a long corridor, 6 large rooms with benches, a few small rooms, and 2 blocks of toilets. Although very high flooding had caused lots of damage in the past, it was still nice to see. It looks like no one has been down there for years, the rubbish pushed down the stairways was very old.






Toilets





One of the rooms





Light fitting





Another room with original bench and many crates





There were many of these strange porthole type things in the roof 





Emergency exit and debris


----------



## phill.d (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a manky hole for sure, great for pics with the water and decay though!


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 20, 2010)

Stunning mate, i love the buzz of thinking that you might be the only person in that place for many years. Great shots too. Big thanks.


----------



## King Al (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool find Goldie, hope you took some wellys!


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 20, 2010)

King Al said:


> hope you took some wellys!



We did take wellies that time, the first time we were not prepared!


----------

